# What is normal development



## Luna'sMom (Nov 21, 2013)

Just a quick question: when puppies are little, before 8 weeks old, (or even beyond?) is it normal for them to sometimes go thru what appears to be a bit cow-hocked rears? I ask because, at times Agnes (7 weeks) seems to be a bit this way in the rear. Breeder said it's a puppy thing and never produced a cow-hocked dog and that she will develop normally. Parents are normal, so are relatives. She gaits normal...well, puppies can hop around and move funny until they get more coordinated.  

One reason we went with this breeder is her lines do have have that extreme rear or any of this going on. 

Just curious. 

Thanks. I can try to get a picture, but frankly, she will not stand still for a moment...always on the go!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Perfectly normal from what I've seen.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks--not that I dont trust the breeder, ---just asking


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Diane

Puppies tend to be clumsy, off balance, look pretty funky moving, clutzy pretty normal


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on the dog to me. I've seen some baby puppies that were so loose and/or so cow hocked, no way I would buy one. Yes, puppies grow and go through weird spurts, but I need to like what I see at 8 weeks. I feel like at that age, you actually can get a good idea of what you're going to get, in overall structure, angles, looseness/dryness of the ligaments and movement, bite/teeth. I don't really like to judge a puppy too harshly after 8 weeks until later on, but if I'm buying a pup from a breeder at that age, I would not take one if I already was hoping the puppy would grow out of this or that.


----------

